# Not chicken related...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

But I'm such a proud mommy I wanted to share! My 5 year old won our local kids fishing derby today for this 2 pound 7.2 ounce rainbow! 
Of course daddy had a lot to do with reeling it in!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Wooh! That's awesome!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That's great! Love the picture! Since we are sharing , my son got his first turkey!









17lbs!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome !!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohh congrats!! I love to see kids doing things without tv or some electronic attached to them!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I try telling my kids that when I was little we didn't have any electronics and we only had 1 tv and if I was good my parents let me watch Saturday morning cartoons! Hard to believe that was the only time they came on back then!


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

That is so great. What a great catch!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

When they called her name she went running and screams back to us "I get a trophy!!!"

Mommy and daddy are both big into fishing so she was destined to love it too!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm impressed. Tell her I said good job! 

kaufranc your son is living my dream! I've wanted to turkey hunt for so long but something always comes up.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats to all the lucky parents and children. Molding wonderful successful adults.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

When I was a "little guy"....
I caught *TWO *Rainbow Trout that went more than 2 lbs. *!!!
.....*and, although I have caught MANY _various_ trout since then....
I have NEVER caught a Rainbow Trout _bigger _than those two "originals".
( Apparently...I was a better Fisherman in my _extreme _youth. )
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-
*P.S. GREAT CATCH !!!*


----------

